# corrupt avi header !!!



## atool (Jun 6, 2005)

i hv a video file which i m not able to play...when i scanned it through gspot it gave error "AVI HEADER IS CORRUPT"...any solution anyone..???

thanks in advance


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 7, 2005)

use All media fixer to fix the prob


----------



## atool (Jun 7, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> use All media fixer to fix the prob



thanx...but is there any freeware or shareware


----------



## Nimda (Jun 7, 2005)

Try AVI Fixed:
*www.divx-digest.com/software/avifix.html


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 7, 2005)

yes there are freewares also
use mediajoin to reencode the file
here
*snapfiles.com/freeware/gmm/fwmm.html
also see google for "media fixer"


----------

